# JOURNAL : Fluval Osaka 155 L scape by Danny Tran



## Dannyhaitran (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I always start journals then I don't end up following up on them, so... I thought I'd start again but this time with my Fluval Osaka 155 L, I recently moved into a new place that allows me to keep aquariums and I'm inspired by the "Road to White Mountain" by 




I dropped by King Eds Pet store to grab some Amazonia Soil, always had good results with this Soil

I then drove by PetsMart to grab a bag of Caribsea sand

I also ordered 2 of these LED from amazon

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01C84SLRO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Will be thinking of doing rummynose tetra and assorted neo cardina


----------



## Dannyhaitran (Sep 19, 2016)

*Latest photo*


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Dannyhaitran said:


> ....Will be thinking of doing rummynose tetra and assorted neo cardina....


I would not suggest Rummynose with Cherry type shrimp. They will eventually bother and eat your shrimp.

JMHO.

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyhaitran (Sep 19, 2016)

Honest opinion well taken  Thanks man!!


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing how this comes together!


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scape looks great so far! Cool rock, and great deal on it.


----------



## Dannyhaitran (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

Just another update on the Fluval 155!

1. I had a problem with the Filter. It is it the Filstar XP medium and it was making a lot of noise. I did my research and found many other aquarist are experiecing the same sound coming from the filter. The thing that did it was ti open one of the latches and let the air flow so that the water gets pumped in the filter. It went quiet and I had to do it again the day after but it stayed quiet after that! Great fix.

2. I got 10 neon tetras and 12 Panda cories. I have to say that I'm in love with schooling fish, there is such a beautiful effect to this art. The way the Panda cories swim over and under as though they are siblings and brilliant and neon tetras are much more beautiful than I remember! I made an order for asian rummynose and I'm hoping those come soon. But really enjoying the moment! 2 cats and 1 tetra have passed away RIP. They were the smallest ones too.

3. LED Lights - they are bright! but I'm not sure if they are good enough for plant growth with this much depth. I was given opinions that I should get something more along the lines of Twinstar 600 AE or Aqua Illumination. I mean I only spent 70$ on the amazon LED. So i'll be retruning the Amazon lights and ordering the Twinstar. I have dwarf anubia and HC cuba and Hair grass. Some melting from the HC cuba. But WAIT . NOT TOO LONG AGO, i got my Co2 setup, ordred my regulator from amazing and bought a 5 Gallon tank from a friend at RAD aquatic design. TBH the regulator is not great. The needle valve is meant for hydroponics for possible a grow room. Its very hard to get 1-5 bps with the turning knob. I'd probably replace it with a proper one.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01MCXASD4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

That's all I have for now: Here is a picture!


----------



## Dannyhaitran (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Dannyhaitran (Sep 19, 2016)

Whats up people.

Time for another update. !!!!

So much has changed and i'm excited to show you all what i've done!

1. CO2 - I was looking around my city for a 5 gallon tank that could fit under the Osaka 155 tank stand but they were all too tall until I found one that my friend Shahab from RAD Aqua Design sold me one, I ordered a Regulator from Amazon that isn't the greatest because it's only a single stage. I'm not able to dial it to the 1bps like I would like but over time I'm able to get that 1-3 bps  Hooked it up and it works like a beauty

2. Got lots of plants, I started with HC Cuba... Melted... Hairgrass.. Isn't growing fast. Or maybe becuase I never bought enough. I then bought Monte Carlo, it's doing great! I bought 2 monte carlo cups vitro and spread them out to many locations in the aquarium, between the rocks and such.

3. Fish, I got 
25 rummy nose tetra, 
10 neon tetra (1 died), 
20 Panda cories (16 DIED FROM RUBBING ON THE HARSH ROCKS... very hard to handle... very hard... I moved the other 4 to my fluval spec V 5 gallon with white sand and they and thriving now..) 
1 otocinclus, 
4 female guppies, 
15 guppy fry, 
6 amano shrimp
1 random snail that I don't know where it came from


I also bought a new light from twinstar Ae , it's super beautiful and aestheticlly pleasing and makes the plants happy 

I'll post photos tonight!


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing it!


----------

